# Poxon turns down Murray-quillen



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Right I read over at ESB that on Ellie sechbacks channel there's an interview with Richard Schaefer where he is angry about Richard poxon turning down a quillen-Murray fight which he claims could even have took place in the UK.

Anybody know anything about this or could do a link to it because it seems genuine and is puzzling.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Crazy if true.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

There is probably an easier fight worth a similar amount of money already on the table. I expect:

An 'easy' eliminator - late this year (which may surprise a lot of people)
Barker - early next year
Mandatory
Golovkin for the winner

The only fight that gets in the way of that path is a Martinez rematch IMO.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lilo said:


> There is probably an easier fight worth a similar amount of money already on the table. I expect:
> 
> An 'easy' eliminator - late this year (which may surprise a lot of people)
> Barker - early next year
> ...


Well if his team and himself know there's a Barker fight on offer it makes more sense then to take that as it's a more winnable fight, obviously if nothing is on offer well then it was an incredibly stupid decision to turn the fight down as Quillen has quite a few flaws and it would've still been a winnable fight for Murray.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lilo said:


> There is probably an easier fight worth a similar amount of money already on the table. I expect:
> 
> An 'easy' eliminator - late this year (which may surprise a lot of people)
> Barker - early next year
> ...


This was my initial reaction that there is something In the pipeline,but and it's a big but if no contracts have been signed to fight elsewhere then he has turned down a 'world' title shot and if successful(quillens limited but a banger) then we could potentially have had a all British unification of 2 belts.
That kind of fight is career defining and would of attracted a lot of interest in the media.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Schaefer was absolutely scaving of Poxon. Really not the type of guy you want to piss off given the cards he holds...


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Mental if you ask me.

They're gambling on Barker beating Sturm and then fighting Murray next, but now Gary Shaw is involved there'll no doubt be a move set up a rematch with Geale.... and any other middles that are with Shaw.

Take the fight with Quillin, should he win it there'd be more options available to him, as it is they're basically saying that all they want is Barker.

With some silverware of his own he'd have more clout when it comes to getting it on in a domestic showdown. 

Awful management from Poxon. Borderline retarded.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Not many people in Britain are aware of Murray either, so I don't think a fight between him and Barker is the massive money bout Murray and his team would like it to be. It's an excellent fight but the problem is, very few people have seen what Murray is capable of against elite opposition, so that limits how much money will be offered.

Poxon should have taken the fight. It's the better option for Murray right now, seeing as he needs fights and will be waiting a while before Barker has nothing lined up.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I take anything and everything that Schaefer says with a pinch of salt - I bet Schaefer uses more than a pinch on everything too....

They might not have been happy with the money or future options on offer; they might already have something for Murray in the pipeline. They might just not think it's a good fight for Murray. 

I'll wait for more details before I judge. The word of that fat, smug Swiss cunt isn't enough.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

3:50


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Doesn't really make sense if true. Obviously can't say for sure without knowing the ins and outs, but turning down Quillin in England for what I suspect was probably half decent money? Doesn't really make sense. I don't think Barker is going to be the sort of money he wants as mentioned, and as mentioned also Barker has Sturm and potentially a Geale rematch in the way first. If Shaw is co-promoting Barker now, he has some power and I can't see him wanting a Murray-Barker fight.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny said:


> Doesn't really make sense if true. Obviously can't say for sure without knowing the ins and outs, but turning down Quillin in England for what I suspect was probably half decent money? Doesn't really make sense. I don't think Barker is going to be the sort of money he wants as mentioned, and as mentioned also Barker has Sturm and potentially a Geale rematch in the way first. If Shaw is co-promoting Barker now, he has some power and I can't see him wanting a Murray-Barker fight.


Shaw has a rematch option for Geale - he's hoping to get that fight in before Sturm gets his mandatory title shot. Dunno how many more fights, if any, Shaw has options on.

Ignoring that, if Murray fought Quillin in England and won, he'd still be a long way from any fight with Barker or Macklin. GBP would be looking for controlling options for his next three fights; Quillin rematch, and if he gets past that there'd be Jacobs and another. I don't rate Murray as highly as some do, and can't see him beating Quillin twice and beating Jacobs.

It could be as simple as Hatton Promotions would rather get him a title eliminator for a mandatory than have GBP control his next few fights.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH it's one man's word against another. We don't really know what's happened. Schaefer has had his say while Poxon tweeted about not arguing with idiots. I find it tough to call..

Hatton haven't exactly been great recently promotions wise and have heard people moan about Poxon in past. I'd say they are very stupid if indeed they have turned down Kid Chocolate to wait for Barker who's got a tough little road before clearing way for that fight if he even gets through them fight(s).


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wallet said:


> 3:50


If this is true... why would you turn this down? Quillin in the UK? And who cares IF golden Boy would promoter your next three fights? I am sure they would put him in great fights sow who cares? Stuipid if you ask me.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Ignoring that, if Murray fought Quillin in England and won, he'd still be a long way from any fight with Barker or Macklin. GBP would be looking for controlling options for his next three fights; Quillin rematch, and if he gets past that there'd be Jacobs and another. I don't rate Murray as highly as some do, and can't see him beating Quillin twice and beating Jacobs.


Any evidence of this claim? I can't recall any other GBP deals that have been made that way. Klits yes!
GBP have a good track record of making fights so I strongly doubt they would have made up a whole bunch of rules just for Martin Murray.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hard to understand really. Murray would beat Quillin IMO.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That's only one side of the story so we should wait to hear Hatton Promotions side of things. If Schaefer is being truthful though then that's fucking mental for Richard Poxon to do, Quillin vs Murray in England would be a fantastic fight for British boxing and one I'd personally back Murray to win. If negotiations were serious then hopefully they get back around a table in the future and sort out a deal.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Any evidence of this claim? I can't recall any other GBP deals that have been made that way. Klits yes!
> GBP have a good track record of making fights so I strongly doubt they would have made up a whole bunch of rules just for Martin Murray.


They've got options on Gonzalez next 3 fights after he beat Mares. If they were taking Quillen over here in a fight that he could easily lose I'm sure they'd have wanted a good bit in return with Murray.

I can't remember Schafaer being so scathing of anyone outside Arum before in an interview, there may have been reasons why the fight didn't happen, that's just the nature of the sport but he clearly has a low opinion of Poxon generally, which is worrying for Hatton promotions. One thing you have to say is Schafaer knows the business side of boxing as well as anyone.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Any evidence of this claim? I can't recall any other GBP deals that have been made that way. Klits yes!
> GBP have a good track record of making fights so I strongly doubt they would have made up a whole bunch of rules just for Martin Murray.


Complete speculation but I'd expect that they wanted options on Murray. The only reason from there point of view to make the fight over here would be they get to run another UK show and either Quillin picks up an impressive win that would have people talking about him at the top of the division or they get options on a new English world champ that they could run future UK shows with. Why else would they do it?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Unless there's another big option on the table, why the fuck would you turn it down?
Barker has Sturm next so won't be on the agenda until next year
Martinez is out until god knows when
Golovkin - pretty obvious unless the money's huge


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Any evidence of this claim? I can't recall any other GBP deals that have been made that way. Klits yes!
> GBP have a good track record of making fights so I strongly doubt they would have made up a whole bunch of rules just for Martin Murray.


Richard Schaefer mentioned GBP have three controlling options for Jhonny Gonzalez now following the Mares upset.

And it's just K2 that ask for future fight options, eh? Have a word with yourself.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Richard Schaefer mentioned GBP have three controlling options for Jhonny Gonzalez now following the Mares upset.
> 
> And it's just K2 that ask for future fight options, eh? Have a word with yourself.


Still dont means that they wanted the same with Murray. Also whats so bad about it? I bet they would put Murray in with some great names so why would it be bad? Also would make good Money I think,


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

Apparently Murray has asked the Hattons to cancel his contract but he has a year left and they said no. 

Poxon is one of the big reasons why Sky dropped the Hattons btw.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: There'll be some pisstaking on here when his next fight is announced! It sounds like Poxon turned it diwn rather than Murray


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

So thats 2 world title shots turned down in GGG and Quillin? What are they waiting for?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Still dont means that they wanted the same with Murray. Also whats so bad about it? I bet they would put Murray in with some great names so why would it be bad? Also would make good Money I think,


I think it's reasonable to assume they'd want future fight options on Murray in the event that he won. GBP wouldn't be daft enough to send Quillin to England without anything like that, or a rematch option at the very least.

I never claimed it would be bad though. My point was that nobody knows why Hatton Promotions turned it down; we only know that it _was_ turned down, as Schaefer has come out and said so. I suggested the controlling options as potential reason, among others, that Hatton Promotions might have turned it down


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray is in a really awkward spot.

Even if he signed for Fast Eddie, there's no guarantee that they'd automatically fight Barker anyway.

Plus, the two genuinely like each other, Murray was one of the first to say well done mate on twitter.... the manager's job is to act in the best interests of their fighter, and he's being failed on all counts. It's one thing serving him up to Golovkin to probably get smashed, it's another saying no to a home fight against a beatable opponent that would give him some real recognition.

Saying that, he'd probably do as well as anyone else against Golovkin, being fleet of foot and having fast hands.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Apparently Murray has asked the Hattons to cancel his contract but he has a year left and they said no.
> 
> Poxon is one of the big reasons why Sky dropped the Hattons btw.


May I ask Whois the source?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

of course GBP would want options on him! Crazy to suggest otherwise.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Schaefer is a slimy Swiss banker cunt though. He's not to be trusted, like previously stated in this thread, GBP will have wanted options on Martin.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Schaefer looked genuinely pissed off when asked about that.

Looking at the silence from Hatton on Murray, Quigg (when he was with them) etc, it makes you believe what Golden Boy are saying.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Poxon the bloke with the eyebrows and looks like a badger?


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

What are hattons promotion actually doing? When there debut show on boxnation?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> What are hattons promotion actually doing? When there debut show on boxnation?


Fuck knows.

Why they haven't announced their plans is a concern.
They are a company that lacks direction and seem in trouble.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> Is Poxon the bloke with the eyebrows and looks like a badger?


Blonde, thin lad. A Yorkshire Stephen Merchant


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Even though I think if it was a good buisness deal then they should have took it because it is winnable I don't necessarily rate quillen as low as everyone else.

He has had limited experience and learned as a pro,he is very fast and powerful and seems like he can take a shot too.doesnt Carl froch spar him and speak very highly of him plus Freddie roach and others have commented on his potential.

Is quillen really less of a danger than Darren barker?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

tdw said:


> Blonde, thin lad. A Yorkshire Stephen Merchant












I'm sure I've seen him in a film before, I'm trying to think what it was, oh yeah that's right, it was Frankenstein.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Richard Schaefer mentioned GBP have three controlling options for Jhonny Gonzalez now following the Mares upset.
> 
> And it's just K2 that ask for future fight options, eh? Have a word with yourself.


Sorry bud. Just found it ironic that a Klit fan would be making a case for Murray based on potential future options:smile
Johhny G could be fighting Mares again, Russel Jr or Leo Santa Cruz and all would be on Showtime. _Slightly_ better than you fight me then my brother in Germany.
@Bill
:lol: Cruel!


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

From what I've been told, the offer from Golden Boy was pathetically low, so it was a straight up "no thanks" from Hatton. Schaefer is a bully to deal with from all reports and when he doesn't get his way, he spits the dummy. Golden Boy are struggling to do anything with Quillen and they thought they might be able to get Murray. Unfortunately they also wanted to basically own Murray after the bout. There's two sides to every story and Richard Schaefer's isn't that believable for mine.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Still dont means that they wanted the same with Murray. Also whats so bad about it? I bet they would put Murray in with some great names so why would it be bad? Also would make good Money I think,


You're dreaming. As if they're going to let their boxer potentially lose his title without options in place! It makes good money for Golden Boy, not Hatton Promotions! Boxing Business 101.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> Murray is in a really awkward spot.
> 
> Even if he signed for Fast Eddie, there's no guarantee that they'd automatically fight Barker anyway.
> 
> ...


I disagree. Have a read of the WBA rules for when the WBA enforce World Champion v Interim Champion. Then let me know if you still think he's being failed on all counts. BTW, I'm not even sure Poxon is Murray's manager? Could be, but I don't think so.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sorry bud. Just found it ironic that a Klit fan would be making a case for Murray based on potential future options:smile
> Johhny G could be fighting Mares again, Russel Jr or Leo Santa Cruz and all would be on Showtime. _Slightly_ better than you fight me then my brother in Germany.
> 
> @Bill
> :lol: Cruel!


Not as cruel as the way he's handled Murray's career, Scotty lad.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit this.

Why would they turn down a title fight? Barker looks tied up for the next two fights and Martinez is out injured. Golovkin has signed to fight Stevens so this was the best available fight and they said no?

Murray should leave them really.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sorry bud. Just found it ironic that a Klit fan would be making a case for Murray based on potential future options:smile
> Johhny G could be fighting Mares again, Russel Jr or Leo Santa Cruz and all would be on Showtime. _Slightly_ better than you fight me then my brother in Germany.


Slightly better for Golden Boy, yeah. Without those options Gonzalez would be free to field offers from Top Rank too and _potentially_ make more money. Bob Arum would have loved to sign up Gonzalez for Donaire, especially after the snide digs that Schaefer used to make about Donaire not fighting Mares.

The principle is no different from the controlling options that K2, Top Rank, King, Warren and many more have made a condition of getting a title fight in a voluntary defence from one of their champions in the past.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a messy one. Murray wants to leave Hatton, if he wins then he's probably tied into options with Schaefer but he can't fight in the US because of Visa problems so given that he is a live opponent he was probably offered an incredibly poor amount of money for the fight in case he wins it! 

He should just do a deal with Hatton who by now must really be considering throwing in the promotional towel, get out the contract, fight Andy Lee on Sky after signing to Matchroom THEN look for Quillin/Barker or both.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatton promotions look dead in the water to me,apart from matching a few prospects v journeymen and murray/buckland in argentina they have done nothing since the hatton-senchenko fight and before that nothing since munroe-quigg 1.that is crazy inactivity for a promotional company,no untelevised dates at all.

Crollas gone,joe murrays gone,quiggs gone and now Martin Murray is clearly fed up.

I think they are finished at least at the highest level,I think they have a future as a breeding ground with prospects who Ricky trains because that's where he seems to be happiest.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

I doubt they will want Murray to leave!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> I doubt they will want Murray to leave!


They won't have a choice.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Why doesn't Murray just tell them his intention to leave when his contract expires then do a deal on a fight in the mean time? 

What's better for each party? 

Murray does nothing for 12 months running his contract down, gets forgotten about, earns nothing. 

Hatton lets Murray run his contract down, earns nothing. 

Or they organise a fight in the mean time, Hatton gets a pay off, Murray gets a purse and a fight then they both go their separate ways?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob is up to his old tricks again: speculating, exaggerating, and blatantly lying.

Richard Poxen looks like the skeleton that Albert Steptoe used to keep in his front room.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Slightly better for Golden Boy, yeah. Without those options Gonzalez would be free to field offers from Top Rank too and _potentially_ make more money. Bob Arum would have loved to sign up Gonzalez for Donaire, especially after the snide digs that Schaefer used to make about Donaire not fighting Mares.
> 
> The principle is no different from the controlling options that K2, Top Rank, King, Warren and many more have made a condition of getting a title fight in a voluntary defence from one of their champions in the past.


I do know that Gonzalez got 50k to defend his belt against PDL on the Alvarez bill and he made double that as the voluntary challenger against Mares. I think he'll be quite chuffed to with what GBP propose. Gonzalez would be good for Donaire but knowing Bob, he'll probably shove him in with JuanMa!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Rob is up to his old tricks again: speculating, exaggerating, and blatantly lying.
> 
> Richard Poxen looks like the skeleton that Albert Steptoe used to keep in his front room.


FUCK OFF


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

*Ricky Hatton MBE ‏@HitmanHatton*
My priority is my boxers, and I'm not a bad promoter just cus I turn down a shit deal. Golden bollockx,


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> *Ricky Hatton MBE ‏@HitmanHatton*
> My priority is my boxers, and I'm not a bad promoter just cus I turn down a shit deal. Golden bollockx,


Ha ha

Good man.
Hatton v de la Hoya comeback fight


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> *Ricky Hatton MBE ‏@HitmanHatton*
> My priority is my boxers, and I'm not a bad promoter just cus I turn down a shit deal. Golden bollockx,


He is right, it isn't just because he turned down this offer, there are lots of reasons


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

tdw said:


> He is right, it isn't just because he turned down this offer, there are lots of reasons


I think his stable is a pretty hard sell to be honest. There's little star power...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> Middleweight titleholder "Kid Chocolate" Peter Quillin will defend his belt at some point this fall, possibly on the undercard of the Bernard Hopkins-Karo Murat fight Oct. 26 (Showtime) in Atlantic City, N.J. But it could have been in England.
> 
> Golden Boy chief executive Richard Schaefer said he was trying to put together a fight in which Quillin would have traveled to face Martin Murray, holder of an interim belt who gave champion Sergio Martinez all he could handle in a close decision loss in April on his turf. But the fight fell apart, Schaefer said, over his inability to deal with Hatton Promotions' Richard Poxon, director of boxing for former junior welterweight champ Ricky Hatton's company.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/5251/quillin-murray-falls-through


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Reason Richard Poxon looks thin and not in greatest form is because he had Leukemia.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

250k?

Didn't Stevens turn down 300k for Golovkin before getting a better deal?

I'm guessing Hatton's think Murray's not in a position where he just has to take any deal offered as he could work himself into a mandatory position or get a fight against Barker. Still shit though, Murray/Quillin would have been a good fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Ishy said:


> 250k?
> 
> Didn't Stevens turn down 300k for Golovkin before getting a better deal?
> 
> I'm guessing Hatton's think Murray's not in a position where he just has to take any deal offered as he could work himself into a mandatory position or get a fight against Barker. Still shit though, Murray/Quillin would have been a good fight.


I would take 2 years to become the mandatory for Barker.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would take 2 years to become the mandatory for Barker.


Mandatory for someone other other than Barker OR get a voluntary against Barker.

If he becomes WBO mandatory he could fight Quillin for better money and no options.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Mandatory for someone other other than Barker OR get a voluntary against Barker.
> 
> If he becomes WBO mandatory he could fight Quillin for better money and no options.


 Better than 250K? I doubt it. Quillin then would get 750K or not? In a 75/25 splitt. I dont think there is that much Money in a Quillin fight. He isnt even a main Event fighter so far.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

It's £250k more than Murray looks like he is going to get this year. This isn't a Brook-Bradley situation


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> :lol: There'll be some pisstaking on here when his next fight is announced! It sounds like Poxon turned it diwn rather than Murray


The cat is out the bag.

Murray vs Garth Wood in Oz. Wood is in the WBA rankings.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Livefight say he's getting good money for the Wood fight and a Golovkin fight is still possible for early next year.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Livefight say he's getting good money for the Wood fight and a Golovkin fight is still possible for early next year.


That's what I heard too. Not a great fight career/exposure wise but a good payday for an easy fight which secures a mando shot at GGG.


----------

